# a spectator's guide to BJJ?



## lavender (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi,

I was looking for something like an online spectator's guide to BJJ. 

Can someone point me to something like that?

Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Mar 16, 2013)

That's a great idea, but I don't know of one!


----------



## lavender (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, if there isn't one, anyone is free to take that idea and run with it. I do occasionally see a bit of grappling and I'd like to understand what I'm looking at. My old school had Yamasaki Academy classes in one room a few nights a week, that's about the extent of my exposure.


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 18, 2013)

Just throwing ideas around - A picture guide explaining how chokes and joint manipulations work might be good. Then just say that BJJ is a means to that end, and you win by making the other person give up when you get them toward that end.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 18, 2013)

If you want to understand the BJJ you see in MMA competition, then you can't do better than Ryron & Rener's breakdwons:  http://www.youtube.com/user/GracieBreakdown/videos?flow=grid&view=0

If you're looking for a spectator's guide to pure BJJ sport grappling, that's a lot harder.  I could toss together a quick explanation of the rules and the basic principles in play, but without experience in the art it's hard to follow a lot of what's going on.


----------



## lavender (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, I just found a little something. I'll look at it more later, I have to get ready for work. The first video I looked at from that youtube link (or was it a link from the first click...anyway) mentioned a free ebook at the very end, so I downloaded that. "BJJ Roadmap," about 35 pages. There is plenty for me to chew on there, but if anyone comes up with anything more appropriate I'd still like to hear.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 18, 2013)

lavender said:


> Well, I just found a little something. I'll look at it more later, I have to get ready for work. The first video I looked at from that youtube link (or was it a link from the first click...anyway) mentioned a free ebook at the very end, so I downloaded that. "BJJ Roadmap," about 35 pages. There is plenty for me to chew on there, but if anyone comes up with anything more appropriate I'd still like to hear.



If you're talking about Stephen Kesting's BJJ roadmap, it's a good introduction to the basic concepts.  The problem with watching high-level sport BJJ grappling competition is that 90% of the action ends up being focused on sophisticated guard-passing and sweep attempts, which are hard to follow with just an introduction to the basics.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2013)

Tony Dismukes said:


> If you're talking about Stephen Kesting's BJJ roadmap, it's a good introduction to the basic concepts.  The problem with watching high-level sport BJJ grappling competition is that 90% of the action ends up being focused on sophisticated guard-passing and sweep attempts, which are hard to follow with just an introduction to the basics.



It does provide a great overview of the basic positions.

I've been home sick for the past week.  Maybe if I feel up to it, I'll write up a summary of the ibjjf sport competition side, for the nongrappler.

With the pan ams going on this week, it might be a good time as the brown and black belts re all available on a stream Saturday and Sunday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

